# Silent acid reflux.



## mouthy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

Went to my GP this morning as an emergancy appointment, really couldn't swallow properly, feel like something stuck in my throat and short of breathe. Luckily it was the same doc i seen last weds...

He sent me straight to the hospital to see the on call doc at ENT. My GP wanted a camera in my throat, a ultrasound of neck and overnight obs as i was worse breathing at night.

The on call doc didnt ask any med history, i had to tell him about my thyroid to make sure he knew! He did the camera (up my nose down my throat) and said it was a little red but nothing stuck there (thank god). Wrote me a prescription for Zantac Ranitidine 150 twice a day and said its silent acid reflux. Never had any indegestion or heart burn ever and not feeling it now which is why its 'silent'. If it is this then great problem solved, glad its not my thyroid! Got to take them for 2 weeks then ive got an appointment at the ENT clinic.

Still no luck with my blood work report, doc keeps putting it off saying 'next time' but i did sneak a look at the print out he sent the hospital, All that was tested was my TSH which is .72 almost the same as May. Nothing else was tested not even my antibodies.

Just thought id update everyone


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Well, I have to admit that I've never heard of "silent acid reflux," but after reading about it on webmd, it does seem to match some of your symptoms. So there's my "learned something new" item for the day!

Keep us posted...I'm curious about this. (My acid reflux is anything but silent!)


----------



## mouthy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

My partner suffers alot with indegestion/heart burn and other stomach problems due to acid and tbh..... im glad i got the silent 1! It must be so painful to have acid reflux! ENT said the bit where it feels like something is stuck could be where the acid has affected the nerves as there are alot in the throat.

I'm really hoping this is it and the meds work fingers crossed


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

It's amazing what you can come up with when you enter "silent acid reflux" in your search engine.

http://www.webmd.com/heartburn-gerd/laryngopharyngeal-reflux-silent-reflux

Give it a try.


----------



## mouthy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

Its the first thing i done when i got home from hospital. I can do research.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

mouthy83 said:


> Its the first thing i done when i got home from hospital. I can do research.


I was discussing the problem the U.S. is already experiencing with a shortage of doctors with someone yesterday. I said maybe the federal government should just make sure everyone has access to the Internet and a well-stocked pharmacy! We can diagnose and treat ourselves! :anim_63:I don't know about surgery though!!

I wonder sometimes if anyone ever purchases a health reference book anymore? I research, too! And I absolutely enjoy finding out things for myself - my endocrinologist and cardiologist say they prefer patients who have researched their concerns, my internist seems to think there isn't an accurate word on the Internet! I think I've learned a lot - also about veterinary symptoms. I might have made a good doctor if I didn't faint everytime I saw a drop of blood!! :winking0001:


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm in the middle of researching cranial cruciate ligament repairs for a little rescued Yorkie I'm fostering. [Humans know this as ACL knee surgery....kind of the same thing, but not quite.]

I've met some docs who hate that patients research on the internet....only because many don't understand what they read AND because there are a lot of charlatans out there......and then there are those docs who respect the patient's willingness to learn, get educated, and form a collaborative relationship with the doctor.


----------



## mouthy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

It is not a good idea to let a doctor in the uk know that u have researched... for some reason they think u are looking for illnesses. So i research, and keep it to myself when i see the doctor. I've been told to leave before when ive suggested that maybe i should have 'this test' for something, told me i shouldn't try to do his job. But i guess there are so many here in UK who make up ailments to get time off work or Disability allowance.

I work, run my own admin business, mother of 2 AND am not on benefits yet its those who swindle out support system that make it impossible for the rest of us to have a decent relationship with our doctors.

Its got to the point where im too nervous to even ask the doc to run bloods for t3 t4 and the frees...... i cant even ask for a TPO test. I just have to hope its added.

My friends call me the google queen (lol) because if i dont know or understand something i am straight onto google to find out for myself, i learn by reading things better than i do with someone telling me... i even use google for music quiz!!!!!


----------

